# P60 - If you finish work in Dec do you get a P45 ??



## clerk (20 Aug 2010)

When you leave employment you get a P45 but if you leave employment on the 31st Dec you get a P60.

Should you also receive P45.

I have made a Med1 claim and the Revenue have rejected on the basis of potential income from an Employer I ceased working with in Dec 2008. I received a P60 but no P45.

Revenue are insisting on receiving a P45.


----------



## Deas (20 Aug 2010)

A P45 only coves the year that you are working, otherwise you need to apply to Revenue for a tax cert.  I'm not sure of an answer here and I can understand why you would not get one.  You should contact the relevant section in Revenue and see what response you get.  I would expect a P60 and a P45 to be the same based on the dates you have provided.

Separately, I used a final payslip last year with my med 1 claim and they accepted that as it captured the full years earnings.


----------

